

Drayson Racing electric car sets new world speed record - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23051252

======
mehmehshoe
Tried to find more tech info on one of the engineering forums but no luck.
This is the best I could find-

[http://www.draysonracingtechnologies.com/projects/B12/projec...](http://www.draysonracingtechnologies.com/projects/B12/project_article_B12.html)

